# Savage 110 Stock



## lovetohunt (Sep 15, 2005)

I have an old savage 110 30-06 that I have hunted with since I started and I need some new wood for it.

I would like some nice walnut with a bit of checkering instead of the origional boaring wood that was standard. I am going to let my boy use it next year for his first season and plan to give it to him in the end.

Does anyone know of a place wher I can get a semi finished or finished piece?

Good luck to all this season.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Kinda spendy, but nice........... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... %26fvi%3D1


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Midway USA has them straight from Savage.

Pricey.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=639467

They also have the laminate brown as well. Not so pricey.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=125726

Hope that helps.

RC


----------

